# Hello from Bulgaria



## StrezovSampling (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi! 

My name is George Strezov and I'm a composer from Bulgaria. I'm 20 now, second grade @ the University, studying conducting (choir specialized). My passion and work is scoring for TV and Film and so far I've done several documentaries and short-films. 

You can check my portfolio at www.strezov.net/english

I'll be posting some stuff soon, I'd be very glad to hear your professional opinion about my work! 

Cheers! o-[][]-o 

All best,
G.


----------

